# Which sweets(candy) remind you of childhood?



## oakapple

which sweets(candy) bring back the memories of childhood?There will probably be some difference here as we are all from different countries, and there will also be regional differences too, but it will be interesting to hear about them.I grew up in the North of England(Yorkshire) Wuthering Heights countryside near Haworth, and I bought things called gobstoppers(they really did the job as you couldn't speak with one in your mouth.)Also small round lolly pops called traffic lights, they were like hard boiled sweets with red orange and green in them.Other favourites were toffee arrows, narrow strips of toffee wrapped in paper and sherbet dips.I can taste all of them now and they evoke childhood, the walk home from school and rain.


----------



## Ameriscot

M & M's, malted milk balls (Maltesers in the UK), licorice, Hershey bars but I wouldn't touch one of those now, toffee.


----------



## Cookie

Kit Kat and Oh Henry bars were my favorites as a kid.  I never eat them now, but would if I was starving and stuck somewhere and that was all that was available.


----------



## rkunsaw

Atkinson's peanut butter bars, Baby Ruth, Now & Later, jelly beans. Some of these I still eat on occasion.


----------



## oakapple

rkunsaw said:


> Atkinson's peanut butter bars, Baby Ruth, Now & Later, jelly beans. Some of these I still eat on occasion.


interesting, as I have never heard of these items, except for jelly beans of corse.


----------



## oakapple

typo! of course, I meant to say.The peanut butter bars sound good!


----------



## Ameriscot

I like Baby Ruth as well.  And Heath Bar.  There was one called hundred thousand dollar bar(?) or something like that. My favourite in a box of assorted chocolates was always honeycomb or caramels.


----------



## jujube

My favorites from childhood make me sick now.....candy corn and circus peanuts.  I loved the little wax bottles full of colored sugar water - Nik-L-Nips - and the candy cigarettes.  When we'd go to the movies, we'd always get Bonomo's Turkish Taffy because it was only a nickel and it would last through the movie (in fact, I think it would survive a direct nuclear hit).  And, of course, my grandfather would always give me some of his favorite candy - jujubes, which was his pet name for me because he said I was like a sweet little bee.


----------



## AZ Jim

rkunsaw said:


> Atkinson's peanut butter bars, Baby Ruth, Now & Later, jelly beans. Some of these I still eat on occasion.



A big bar like Baby Ruth and my favorite Mr. Peanut bar were 5 cents ( now they've cut the bar size down and get as much as 50 cents for them).


----------



## Ameriscot

When I was a kid my allowance was 10 cents.  It bought two candy bars.  It would sometimes take me ages to figure out which ones I wanted that week.  I loved candy as sweets were very limited at home.


----------



## Jackie22

I remember orange slices and tootsie rolls.


----------



## Ameriscot

Oh, yea forgot about tootsie rolls and tootsie roll pops.


----------



## QuickSilver

Bull's Eyes.... and  Li
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





k-m-Aid


----------



## Pappy

Clark Bars, Milk Duds, Zero Bars, Chocolate covered raisins, And many I can't think of. At the movies, we would always buy the ones that lasted longest.
Ju Ju Bs, Dots, anything chewy.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ah, Milk Duds.  That was one I was trying to think of the name of.


----------



## Pappy

They were so good and good for pulling out your teeth fillings.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pixie Sticks (filled with powder), buttons (on white strips of paper), Royal jellies, Ice Cubes, Sweet Tarts, Smartees, Salt Water Taffy, JuJubes, etc.  I remember Charleston Chews, Bonomo Turkish Taffy, and these.


----------



## DoItMyself

We'd drive into town once a week on Saturday afternoon, and my dad would give me 25 or 50 cents and let me do whatever I wanted.  The drug store/soda fountain had candy, and I'd spend a few cents on either a bubble gum cigar or a couple Jolly Ranchers, along with a root beer.  Then I'd save the rest, even though I wanted to spend more and take a few home.


----------



## hollydolly

The sell Milk duds and tootsie tolls, Hershey bars  and loads of sweets and candy bars with peanut butter in them in the American section in the International aisle of our local supermarket.. I was amazed that soooooooo many American  childrens sweets (candy) had peanut butter in them..


Sweets that remind me of my childhood are Pacers...(like opal fruits but minty)...Mint chocolate cracknell... Spangles...Jap desserts ( they were little squares of coconut covered in icing )..

My aunty and uncle who lived in Toronto used to visit us every 4 years and they'd bring Canadian sweets for us...oooh we hated them, we thought ours was so much nicer..


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Cookie

the mysterious and addictive Coffee Crisp

 You could load a handful into your mouth --- something like M&Ms


----------



## Ameriscot

Pappy said:


> They were so good and good for pulling out your teeth fillings.



And so were those big Slo Poke suckers.  Pulled out fillings twice with those!


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> The sell Milk duds and tootsie tolls, Hershey bars  and loads of sweets and candy bars with peanut butter in them in the American section in the International aisle of our local supermarket.. I was amazed that soooooooo many American  childrens sweets (candy) had peanut butter in them..
> 
> 
> Sweets that remind me of my childhood are Pacers...(like opal fruits but minty)...Mint chocolate cracknell... Spangles...Jap desserts ( they were little squares of coconut covered in icing )..
> 
> My aunty and uncle who lived in Toronto used to visit us every 4 years and they'd bring Canadian sweets for us...oooh we hated them, we thought ours was so much nicer..



There are also at least two American Candy shops in Glasgow.  I've yet been tempted to go in.  It's been very easy for me to find sweets here - Galaxy, Cadbury, Kit Kat, and it's easy to find M & M's and Twix as well.  Maltesers or Cadbury Buttons are my sweet of choice when we go to the cinema.

I seem to be in the minority as I don't like Reese's PB cups even though I love PB.


----------



## AprilT

maryjanes candy, tootsie rolls, tootsie pops when I see those, I automatically think back to childhood.  I remember many others that people posted, but, these ones just give me an auto reflex to days gone by.  I don't particularly care for either all that much, but would eat them if in a pinch.


----------



## Bee

Many towns have Olde Worlde Sweet shops now where you can buy sweets of the past, also plenty of on line shops sell them.


----------



## jujube

Cracker Barrels here in the US (do you have them in the U.K.?) usually have a large selection of the old time candies.


----------



## Cookie

Uncle John's Candy Shop in my neighborhood for sugar lovers


----------



## drifter

All sorts and Beacon Sweets and Chocolates.


----------



## SifuPhil

jujube said:


> ...  I loved the little wax bottles full of colored sugar water - Nik-L-Nips - and the candy cigarettes.  When we'd go to the movies, we'd always get Bonomo's Turkish Taffy because it was only a nickel and it would last through the movie (in fact, I think it would survive a direct nuclear hit) ...



Wow - same exact favorites here, in addition to Mary Janes and bubble gum cigars. Pixie Stiks too, for when you needed that 100% sugar rush to drive Mom crazy.


----------



## Pappy

In the fifties, we had a little store, ran by an old couple, down on Silver St. This was in the front of their house and was one of those places with creaky wooden floors and not much light. They had a huge selection of penny candy, the ones in the big glass jars with the metal lids. 10 cents would go a long way there and these folks had so much patience to put up with us kids. If the old lady waited on you, she would always put one extra piece in the little paper bag.


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> Cracker Barrels here in the US (do you have them in the U.K.?) usually have a large selection of the old time candies.



No, we don't have them here.


----------



## oakapple

just thinking of certain sweets takes you right back to when you were small, and the choosing of them felt such an important thing to do ( you could get it wrong)! I remember staff getting very impatient while I dithered.
Is taffy tofee by the way?


----------



## oakapple

If it is toffee, what kind is it? there are some old fashioned sweet shops that stock the old time stuff, but I wouldn't be tempted by them now. the only time I buy boiled sweets is if we are going on a journey. Just to have a few in the car, and the only chocolate I eat would be something like Lindt.


----------



## Ameriscot

oakapple said:


> If it is toffee, what kind is it? there are some old fashioned sweet shops that stock the old time stuff, but I wouldn't be tempted by them now. the only time I buy boiled sweets is if we are going on a journey. Just to have a few in the car, and the only chocolate I eat would be something like Lindt.



I've had both but thought there was a difference even though both are chewy.  Googled it and they are basically the same.


----------



## Falcon

Powerhouse.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## 911

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 14989




This is one of the candies that I still buy along with Mallow Cups.


----------



## RadishRose

here's a candy source-
http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/store/jump/Food_&_Candy/Old_Fashioned_Candy/10266

and they sell


----------



## 911

I should have said that because I have lived in Hershey most of my life the Hershey Bar is still numero uno in my house.


----------



## Falcon

Licorice(anise) is a FLAVOR;  NOT a SHAPE !  Those 'red vines' are NOT licorice !!


----------



## Pappy

Sugar Daddy's, caramel on a stick.

Chuckles, four different jelly flavors.

Clark Bar......


----------



## oakapple

Falcon said:


> Licorice(anise) is a FLAVOR;  NOT a SHAPE !  Those 'red vines' are NOT licorice !!


that's very true, those red ropey things look disgusting.I used to buy licorice roots which we chewed, they were like twigs and when you had chewed them became as twigs with long yellow hair ! mind you, as a child I ate practically anything.


----------



## Pappy

My parents took me to Atlantic City, before casinos, and we watched the man pull salt water taffy. So we bought some and I did lose a filling eating this stuff.


----------



## Josiah

As a small child I enjoyed Tootsie Rolls. I wouldn't eat one now if my life depended on it.


----------



## Pappy

I loved Tootsie Rolls too. Remember bubble gum cigars ?


----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> I loved Tootsie Rolls too. Remember bubble gum cigars ?



Oh yes, Pappy and boxes of Lucky Strike candy cigarettes!  I also liked Mary Janes.


----------



## oakapple

I always thought (for some reason] that Mary Janes were shoes! So they were sweets, or should I say candy of some kind.I remember posing with a sweet cigarette trying to look cool.


----------



## RadishRose

oakapple said:


> I always thought (for some reason] that Mary Janes were shoes! So they were sweets, or should I say candy of some kind.I remember posing with a sweet cigarette trying to look cool.



Yes, Oakapple they are shoes, too. 

the candy-


----------



## oakapple

Oh right, thanks Radish.So, this begs the question, who was this Mary Jane, and why are two items named after her?


----------



## tnthomas

Rolos and Sweetarts Three Musketeers Butter Finger Payday


----------



## Pappy

A couple more:


----------



## RadishRose

oakapple said:


> Oh right, thanks Radish.So, this begs the question, who was this Mary Jane, and why are two items named after her?



I'm on the case, Oakapple. You have me curious now.


----------



## Capt Lightning

A sweet that has made a comeback in Scotland is  Coulter's (Cooter's) Candy.  This was an aniseed flavoured sweet made by Robert Coultard (1832-1880)  in his kitchen and sold round the markets in the Borders towns. 
An advertising 'jingle' was written and remains a popular  Scottish folk song.

Ally bally, ally bally bee,
Sittin' on yer mammy's knee,
Greetin' for a wee bawbee, 
Tae buy some Coulter's candy.

Poor wee Jeanie's gettin' awfy thin, 
A rickle o' banes covered ower wi' skin, 
Noo she's gettin' a wee double chin, 
Wi' sookin' Coulter's Candy. 

Mammy gie's ma thrifty doon, 
Here's auld Coulter comin' roon', 
Wi' a basket on his croon, 
Selling Coulter's Candy.

Coulter he's a affa funny man,
He mak's his candy in a pan, 
Awa an greet to yer ma, 
Tae buy some Coulters candy. 

Recently I found a 'Retro sweet' shop that sells Coultard's candy.  Very nice.
I also miss 'Spangles'  especially 'Olde English' flavour.


----------



## Catraoine

Sherbert Dips, and there were some others that were shaped like little flying saucers with sherbet in them. I can't remember the name though.


----------



## ndynt

For mid-morning snack, in elementary school, you could buy a Luncheon Bar.  Never found them anyplace else.  Every Saturday night my grandfather would bring me two Italian chocolates, dark chocolate, filled with a piece of fruit and liqueur.  And something I have been searching many years for.  Chinese restaurants, at the end of meal, gave you a piece of candy and a fortune cookie.  The candy was a soft jelly, coated with toasted sesame seeds.  My father would always buy me a small box of them...to take home.  I would ration them.  Can taste them still.


----------



## Falcon

I always liked to chaw on those chunks of solid licorice that was shaped like a plug of tobacco.


----------



## Kadee

Jaffa's , We would roll,them down the wooden floors in the picture theatres


----------



## ndynt

Looking at all the candy chosen here, I remember the little corner store.  Rushing there, when given change, to buy some candy.  Looking at the big selection, then choosing a large dill pickle...from the wooden pickle barrel.  Was I the only child that preferred a pickle, instead of candy?


----------



## Ameriscot

I was one of the few that liked black licorice.  Everybody else seemed to prefer red.


----------



## Foxie

I loved malted milk candy.


----------



## chic

Foxie said:


> I loved malted milk candy.



Foxie, do you mean those little chocolate covered malted milk balls? I used to love those too. I also loved Zero bars and would buy some at the drugstore every Saturday afternoon to bring to the movies with me.


----------



## Shalimar

Humbugs, black liquorice strings which we braided, and flavoured jello powder right out of the box. I tried the powder the other day, just for fun, fairly disgusting, but the purple lips and tongue were memorable. Lol.:love_heart:


----------



## Rob

For Christmas I always had one of these in my Christmas stocking ...



Some of these for Easter, they're still around now ...



And this on bonfire night ...



I've not seen it around for a long time but there was something called Kali (pron. kaylie) which was like sherbet but coarser and more crystalline and came in many different flavours, you would eat it with a dampened finger which always turned the same colour and took ages to wash out.



I had a hell of a job finding a picture as Google kept coming up with some nasty looking Hindu deity


----------



## oakapple

Well done Rob for finding these pics!I used to have those sweets too, just seeing the rainbow Kali made the sides of my mouth water, as it was both sweet and sour at the same time, and you had the coloured fingers for days!The sugar mouse was yummy too.


----------

